# anybody reload 300 blackout?



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I just picked one up at wallyworld, a deal I couldnt pass up... I'm starting to research it a bit and thought I post up here.... looks like I can trim up my own 5.56
brass...... if I want to go that route... any thoughts on brass, powder, bullets etc?

Clint


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You buy that Remington 700 at 29? 

Academy had a good bit of .300BO last night

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, was a great deal..... I'm looking to hand load some bullets....


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

apparently hwy 29 wally sold about 17 guns....anybody else that got a remy may also be eligible for the remy fall 2014 rebate....

http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and-resources/rebates-and-promotions.aspx


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*The "Other" Forum*

There is a bunch of us that reload for the 300BLK over on the other forum. Take a look there. 

I reload for the 300BLK in the NEF Handi Rifle,others "over there" reload for bolt guns and AR's. Before you tool up to make your own brass take a look over at the 300BLK Forum. Guys over there sell it already made ... pretty cheap. That is where I get mine from. I consider it a PITA to make and would rather spend my time shooting/hunting. 

If you got a Rem 700 SPS TAC with the green Hogue stock and the 16" heavy bbl,I could give you a few pointers on making the gun accurate. --- SAWMAN


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a couple of buddies that make their own brass from 5.56. They sit in front of the TV and turn it out on assembly line style.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Like sawman said, though you can make BO brass from your 556 brass its a whole lot easier to just buy it already made. Just google 300blk brass and youll find that its pretty cheap to just buy it. You can get it formed, trimmed, crimped removed, and polished for .15¢ per case or less.

http://www.aac300blackoutbrass.com/collections/frontpage/products/aac-300-blackout-brass


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Also remember .... with a bolt gun you will end up loosing much of your brass. You will need far fewer pieces of brass that a guy with a AR would. My weapon is a single shot so same for me. 300 pieces will last me ..... well ..... forever. 

Also shooting it subsonic will tend to save the wear and tear on the brass. I find that my brass is reloadable at least 5 times,possibly more. --- SAWMAN


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> There is a bunch of us that reload for the 300BLK over on the other forum. Take a look there.
> 
> I reload for the 300BLK in the NEF Handi Rifle,others "over there" reload for bolt guns and AR's. Before you tool up to make your own brass take a look over at the 300BLK Forum. Guys over there sell it already made ... pretty cheap. That is where I get mine from. I consider it a PITA to make and would rather spend my time shooting/hunting.
> 
> If you got a Rem 700 SPS TAC with the green Hogue stock and the 16" heavy bbl,I could give you a few pointers on making the gun accurate. --- SAWMAN


 
Thanks to all who have responded, this gives me much to consider...... If 
preformed brass is that inexpensive then it seems better to buy and make if I ever have to. Yes sir Sawman, that is the rifle I have.... 700 sps tact 16.5 w/hogue stock.

BTW Sawman, the 220 Swift I bought from you is still one of the best shooting guns I have ever had....

Clint


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Thank you sir. I pray that it gives you the enjoyment and kills that it has given me. That gun was bought off the rack at Kittery Trading Post,Kittery,Maine in 1983'ish. 

Re. your gun --> Make sure that there is enough room under the bbl at the extreme front part of the stock. Take under consideration the effects of recoil also. Most people open the stock up(relieve the stock) so there is adequate room. The stock that I have for sale on the other forum has been done this way. Those Hogue stocks are not very rigid and they are prone to touch the bbl,killing accuracy. I replaced my stock with a B&C stock and the accuracy has improved quite a bit. 

I have put a JP brake on mine. I also did the trigger myself and it never went back to Rem for the recall. My trigger is just <3lbs. It also has a bolt lift on it. The oversized bolt knob is great. If you want to take a look at my gun,just let me know. --- SAWMAN


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Sawman, I will get up with you regarding the rifle & some mod's I can do, I am off for a hunt in the morning but will contact you after that..... I am going to send it back for the trigger job... I registered for the 300BLK site and found the classifieds and ordered 300 pieces of brass for $30 tax & shipping included.. great deal there... thanks to all here for helping....

Clint


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I have just recently kinda went crazy with the 300BO I bought a barrel for my encore, then found a REM 700 and just finished an AR. Do any of you hunt with sub's? If some what bullet do you use? I found one that look pretty nasty but pretty pricey to me http://www.lehighdefense.com/


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

There are several bullets that are recommended for hunting purposes. The Barnes 110gr Black Tips are #1. Another is the Nosler 125gr BalTip. Also the Sierra 125gr Pro Hunter. 

The Lehigh bullets are a real killer however expensive. There are several others that have a good rep for deer and hogs. You have to find the bullets that will properly expand at the slower speeds,far enough out ,for a quick kill. If your gun will shoot the Black Tips accurately enough,I would recommend them. 

My buddy just killed a 272lb boar hog with his AR(SBR)300BLK using the Nosler 125gr BalTip(Hunting)bullets. Pics are over on GCGF. --- SAWMAN


----------

